# I don't know who to attribute these pictures too ...



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been hit with these pictures from three (3) different sources .. I don't know if any of you have seen them. Eye opening to say the least.

JR


----------



## Bigwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, talk about screwing up your timetable and budget! :laugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

ouch!

sucks when you have to build another coffer damn to pump the water out of another coffer dam..

but probably with all the crazy engineering they do in Dubai (&amp; do pretty well actually) they probably had that figured in somewhere...


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2007)

umm, looks like we need some extra work here...


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 27, 2007)

Our safety director here would have a heart attack if that happened!

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2007)

holy crap. I'll bet that crane is totaled.

"whew that was close we almost lost a $400 hand cart." [blazing Saddles]


----------



## DVINNY (May 1, 2007)

Fluid moves from a point of high pressure to a point of low pressure...

..... what's the surprise?


----------



## Dleg (May 2, 2007)

Isn't the big appeal for businesses in Dubai the fact that there are no rules or regulations? I bet there are tons of accidents occurring every day there. This is probably just one of the more spectacular ones.


----------



## FusionWhite (May 3, 2007)

Matt Lauer was in Dubai this morning and was saying that the people work there for dollars a day. Yeah sounds like a place thats not going to have a lot time consuming "safety" regulations.


----------

